# Furry Paws



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I know we can't go into specifics here, but my goodness do I despise this site. Does anyone else here play it? I just.
Cannot stand the people on the general board in particular.

God forbid someone go against the original poster of any topic. Even if it's something like LF. They get called out and messaged and harassed for a good three pages before the OP and whoever supports them moves onto someone else. 

This is the problem with places where the users are either silly and young or set in stone and old. >_<


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I got bored of it after about 3 days. The forum was just scary.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh, the forum is TERRIFYING. Everyone is pro-LF pro-hunting (and showboating about it) and if you try to say anything different you are a PETA-supporting ignorant child with no concept of the "circle of life". 

Yes, the circle of life is their favorite term.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I went to google this to see what it was and google suggested 'furry paws hate blog'...I think I'll stay away!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

See, it's sad because there are a lot of nice people on FP. The community at large is just a bunch of dog/animal loving squishes like the rest of us... however the only people who actually get to voice an opinion that others will defend are not so friendly o_o


----------

